# Advice on theme development



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm pretty new to the android dev community. Though I have been with the Android community for almost a year now. I just got into the idea of developing. I've made a couple themes on the web based sites that I have to say aren't good. Now I'm trying to move to the next step, like custom icons, theming wallpapers etc. Probably the biggest draw back for me is that I done know code, and is one thing I need to jump onto. But any help or advice would be great, I hope to actually become better and more successful at this.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

what do you want to theme? ADW, T-Mobile theme engine, etc


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to start off with ADW then move up I would like like to progressie to launcher pro



reygeoffrey said:


> I'm pretty new to the android dev community. Though I have been with the Android community for almost a year now. I just got into the idea of developing. I've made a couple themes on the web based sites that I have to say aren't good. Now I'm trying to move to the next step, like custom icons, theming wallpapers etc. Probably the biggest draw back for me is that I done know code, and is one thing I need to jump onto. But any help or advice would be great, I hope to actually become better and more successful at this.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/adw-launcher-android/wiki/ADWThemeGuide


----------



## Manadar (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you have one for theme chooser ? I find something on xda but not really what I'm looking for.
Thanks for your help


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

here ya go http://code.google.com/p/android-theme/wiki/TMobileThemeEngine


----------

